# center console lights not working D:



## npausuav (Dec 12, 2008)

*center console lights ARE NOW WORKING! HUZZAHS! *

ever since i got my 2001 golf, these lights have not worked:
Door Lock Buttons
Dimmer Switch
Hazard Button
Rear window defroster
OEM Radio
Heater/Fan controls
Cigarette lighter thing
The dash works completely fine.
and for the center console, its not a bulb.
When i use my key fob to lock or unlock the car, all of these lights light up (flash.) 
heres a video of how it looks. any suggestions on a cause? thanks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAxAPdSdR-w 

_Modified by npausuav at 1:41 AM 3-17-2009_

_Modified by npausuav at 9:58 PM 4-8-2009_

_Modified by npausuav at 10:27 PM 4-8-2009_


_Modified by npausuav at 10:28 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## npausuav (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: center console lights not working D: (npausuav)*

anyone? D:
any suggestions at all?
HVAC something or other? 
i dont really know whats in there and i don't want to make a mess pulling it out.


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: center console lights not working D: (npausuav)*

Check your Fuses. located on the side of the dash on the drivers side.


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: center console lights not working D: (ryanarchy)*

Here is some important fuse info that was posted today
__________________________________________________________
1. Washer nozzle heaters, glove compartment light, memory seat control module (10A).
2. Turn signal lights (10A).
3. Fog light relay, instrument panel light dimmer switch (5A).
4. License plate light (5A).
5. Comfort system, cruise control, Climatronic, A/C, heated seat control modules, automatic day/night interior mirror, control module for multi-function steering wheel, control unit in steering wheel (7.5A).
6. Central locking system (5A).
7. Back-up lights, speedometer vehicle speed sensor (VSS) (10A).
8. Open
9. Anti-lock brake system (ABS) (5A).
10. Engine control module (ECM): gasoline engine (10A); diesel engine, Model Year 2000 (5A).
11. Instrument cluster, shift lock solenoid (5A).
12. Data Link Connector (DLC) power supply (7.5A).
13. Brake tail lights (10A).
14. Interior lights, central locking system (10A).
15. Instrument cluster, transmission control module (TCM) (5A).
16. A/C clutch, after-run coolant pump (10A).
17. Open.
18. Headlight high beam, right (10A).
19. Headlight high beam, left (10A).
20. Headlight low beam, right (15A).
21. Headlight low beam, left (15A).
22. Parking lights right, side marker right (5A).
23. Parking lights left, side marker left (5A).
24. Windshield and rear window washer pump, windshield wiper motor (20A).
25. Fresh air blower, Climatronic, A/C (25A).
26. Rear window defogger (25A).
27. Motor for rear windshield wiper (15A).
28. Fuel pump (FP) (15A).
29. Engine control module (ECM) gasoline engine (15A); diesel engine (10A).
30. Power sunroof control module (20A).
31. Transmission control module (TCM) (20A).
32. Injectors: gasoline engine (10A); diesel engine (15A).
33. Headlight washer system (20A).
34. Engine control elements (10A).
35. 12 V power outlet (in luggage compartment) (30A).
36. Fog lights (15A).
37. Terminal (86S) on radio, Instrument cluster (10A).
38. Central locking system (with power windows), luggage compartment light, remote/fuel tank door, motor to unlock rear lid (15A).
39. Emergency flashers (15A).
40. Dual tone horn (20A).
41. Cigarette lighter (15A).
42. Radio (25A).
43. Engine control elements (10A).
44. Heated seats (15A).
Fuse arangements in fuse bracket/battery:
S162. Glow plugs (coolant) (50A).
S163. Fuel pump (FP) relay/glow plug relay (50A).
S164. Coolant fan control (FC) control module/coolant fan (40A).
S176. Relays panel interior (110A).
S177. Generator (GEN) (90 Amp.) (110A).
Generator (GEN) (120 Amp.) (150A).
S178. ABS (hydraulic pump) (30A).
S179. ABS (30A).
S180. Coolant fan (30A).


----------



## npausuav (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: center console lights not working D: (ryanarchy)*

I checked the fuses a while back (numbers 11, 14, and 15), but just to be sure i just checked again. all of those are fine. any other ones i might be missing? thanks


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: center console lights not working D: (npausuav)*

check them all with a multimeter. sometimes unrelated systems will cause problems


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: center console lights not working D: (ryanarchy)*

maybe time to suspect a short to ground.


----------



## ephoenix5 (Apr 8, 2009)

I got the same problem with my passat. It just occurred two days ago. I immediately went to the fuses and found one blown -- which I am not exactly sure which one it was, but it was a 15Amp one. I replaced it last night and what do you know? Nothing. I frankly don't even know what that fuse is for, but I'll go check against the list I have here. Please let us know if you know of a solution.
I'm thinking of checking this one, too: S176. Relays panel interior (110A).



_Modified by ephoenix5 at 10:17 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## npausuav (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: (ephoenix5)*

were are the relays at? D:
even after having my Golf for a year and a half i still dont know much about it. if i can i'll try that tomorrow. xP
and William, where would i look to test for bad ground? is there a single spot to test?
thanks

EDIT:
OMG OMG OMFG!
just happened to look over the fuse list again and noticed #3 for the dimmer switch... went out and checked it...








apparently its been blown the whole time i've owned it.... so i pulled the liscence plate light fuse #4 with same amperage (who needs that anyway right? i'll just pick another one up tomorrow...... maybe.....)
and viola! something ive never seen in my car before!








ephoenix5, i hope your problem is as stupidly simple as mine turned out to be. D:
_Modified by npausuav at 9:58 PM 4-8-2009_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by npausuav at 10:26 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## ephoenix5 (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually, my problem was also stupidly simply. I purchased an FM Transmitter to charge and listen to my iphone and apparently, when I pulled the transmitter off the last time I used it, it pulled off the lighter casing slightly from the base thereby not making proper contact, I surmise. Once I pushed the FM transmitter into the lighter again -- viola -- lights were back on. That was pretty dumb.


----------



## ambgtiVr6 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (npausuav) console lift issue*

Hey,
I have a similar problem as yours, only difference being that in my case only a part of the console does not light up. This would be the area which contains the temperature knob and fan speed control. Everything else lights up alright. Does this sound like a fuse issue or just a blown bulb? From the posts here, looks like it's not a fuse issue, else my entire console wouldn't light up.
I wanted an opinion before I went ahead and opened stuff up in my car.
Thanks!


----------



## DragonMB2 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (npausuav) console lift issue (ambgtiVr6)*

I am having the same issue. My Radio lights, seat heater control lights, and so on work. Just the fan, vent selection, and temperature controls are not lighting up. However the AC and recirculation light work just fine. I am going to go over the fuses one more time, but I didn't find anything the first time.

EDIT: Never mind. I found this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...53296


_Modified by DragonMB2 at 8:04 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

Same thing with my Jetta but mine will come on once in a while and then off again for most of the time. I have to take a look at the connection.


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: center console lights not working D: (ryanarchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanarchy* »_check them all with a multimeter. sometimes unrelated systems will cause problems

i guess i should have made "all" bold.


----------



## npausuav (Dec 12, 2008)

everyone elses problem sounds like a bulb issue, either a blown bulb or not seated correctly (which would cause it to come on at times.)
ryanarchy: lol. ya i was about to go do that. but i saw the fuse number for the dimmer, which i remembered didn't change the intensity on the speedo cluster, so i thought i'd try that.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (npausuav) console lift issue (ambgtiVr6)*

From ambgtiVr6 on down, here is the fix.
There is one bulb (for all three knobs) behind the center knob. Turn the knob to the straight up and down 12 o'clock position and pull the knob straight out. Wrap a soft cloth around the jaws of a pliers, that works the best. Pull the bulb out with a needle nose wrapped with a rubber band. The bulb is a sylvania 2721, available at most auto parts stores. You can also use a small piece of vacuum tubing to pull the bulb out. (pull straight out, don't twist it)


----------

